# Happy Birthday Da Weiner



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope it is truly fabulous!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big happy birthday from me too!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Da Weiner! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, DaW!


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Da Weiner!!! From your fellow Jersey Devil M&T member.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Da Weiner!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx Guys!!!! Been a very busy day so far. Up at 6 a.m. this morning and have been in the kitchen at work setting up for our Thanksgiving Feast. Will be going in the clean up. I'm glad it's only a 2 1/2 work week this week.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear De Weiner!
Happy Birthday to you!

Don't let them make you do all the work on your Birthday. But if it's like where I worked, it will just be waiting for you to do tomorrow. Have a great day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Da Weiner!! I hope you have a wonderful day and year!!   

Wow, I can't believe you're already preparing the Thanksgiving feast. I haven't even finished buying all the ingredients. lol. I have purchased the turkey though. *


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you are having a wonderful birthday, DON'T WORK TOO HARD Girl!!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy belated Birthay Da Weiner!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday DW...


----------

